# Crotch Odor while on TRT



## FatRabbitToo (Oct 9, 2017)

So I started TRT about a year ago, and I have this embarrassing side effect. What I noticed is that for about 3 to 4 days after taking TRT injection, i smell this weird smell from my crotch area. I'm pretty sure it is the tip of my junk, but it is not urine as the smell persists even after I wash it during shower. After 4th day, the smell goes away. Should I be worried? Anybody else experience anything like this? Is there anything I can do about it? I am taking my shots SubQ, I'm on 200mg a week. Thanks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2017)

My balls smell too.. Just go with it


----------



## DF (Oct 9, 2017)

It's called the Bundy effect!  or in general stank ballz!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2017)

Why does everyone attribute the most bizarre shit in their life to test usage and then come tell us.

Try washing your upper lip


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 9, 2017)

U have stinky shit coming out your dick, Go get a std test first.


----------



## Maijah (Oct 9, 2017)

Take a shower you dirty fukker


----------



## Maijah (Oct 9, 2017)

Wash your shit, Holmes probably has goiters and skin tags all over his piss pump.....nasty greasy fukr


----------



## Trout90 (Oct 9, 2017)

Sounds like you buried it in the wrong stench trench... or hatchet wound. I could go on but anyways you know what I'm getting at.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Oct 9, 2017)

What does your girlfriend eat before she eats you?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 9, 2017)

He set himself up for failure posting this haha


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 9, 2017)

Just because water runs down your pp in the bath doesn't mean you washed it....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 9, 2017)

His pp got salmonella hahaha


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 9, 2017)

How does ones nut sack develop morning breath


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 9, 2017)

How do you know it's the tip that stinks not the whole package ?


----------



## Jin (Oct 10, 2017)

Sounds like smegma. i know test can increase oily secretions, so....


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 10, 2017)

try using soap and washing it


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 10, 2017)

Can we change this guys name to Stinkytip?


----------



## Beezy (Oct 13, 2017)

Burning flesh smells terrible. Try a little less hand-friction. I know the bump in test level makes a dude want some action, but try p*ssy every now and then to give the little fella a break.


----------



## FatRabbitToo (Oct 13, 2017)

Whoa whoa!! what's with all this hate? Well I wash it, and do it often!! The odor persists after I wash ... Well, anyways, thanx for no help.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2017)

Tell me more about this odor? How do the balls smell? See I'm interested


----------



## NoQuarter (Oct 14, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> U have stinky shit coming out your dick, Go get a std test first.



better hurry and do this.......now!  Hope it don't fall off!


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 14, 2017)

I'd say something clever but I'm at a complete loss...go see a doctor dude.


----------

